
Eliminating Delays from systemd-journald - bcantrill
https://coreos.com/blog/eliminating-journald-delays-part-1.html
======
JdeBP
One interesting thing is glossed over in that article as a parenthetical
aside:

> _Inspecting the process for "trusted" metadata (fails since process has
> exited):_

This is in fact a long-standing bug in systemd, first listed in 2012, ...

* [https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50184](https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50184)

... that doesn't just affect systemd-cat but also affects systemd-notify ...

* [https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2737](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2737)

* [https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=820448](https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=820448)

* [https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75680](https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75680)

... making its use in services somewhat problematic. The opinion of the
systemd developers is, as can be seen, that the Linux kernel should be fixed
so that its IPC mechanisms transport this information to servers, relieving
servers such as systemd and systemd-journald of the burden of querying /proc
for information about processes at the client end that have already exited.

